# flashing led cell phone antenna



## 200fr (Oct 17, 2003)

I have a flashing blue antenna on my motorola t720, the led is like the size of a match head, the base is saquare and has some kind of glass resistor attached to it and it has a #2 on the resistor"i dont think it is a resistor though" is it?. any way i want to put a 3 mm led in it, 5mm wont fit,the voltage from the cell batt is 3.4 volts, do i need some other type of whatever is attatched to the led?


----------



## mattheww50 (Oct 17, 2003)

The Led is direct drive by the RF energy in the Antenna, and these things are very sore subject in the regulatory community. The LED on the end is a highly non-linear device, and as a result, produces a significant amount of spuriour radiation at frequencies that only pollute the airwave. The duty cycle is pretty short (217 times a second)for a total of 12.5% of the elapsed time.


----------

